# Crackdown 2



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

is released next friday, i havent played the demo but after being addicted to the first one, i will surely be buying this!! i think its xbox only but im not sure!! anyone else getting this?

Dom


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hell yeah! THe first one was simply amazing, cell shaded graphics worked really well, funny naration, decent levelling up system and enough bad guys to kill whenever you fancied it. THe last mission dissapointed me, but hopefully it'll be a longer game this time around!


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

apparently the whole map is bigger along with the game itself being longer!!
roll on friday


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

I also loved the first one. So when i played the demo last week i have to admit that i was a little underwhelmed. It didnt look a great deal different, and whilst thats not a bad thing i have to admit i was expecting a big step forward.

Has anyone else noticed how expensive it is though? Games prices seem to be creeping up again of late.

Either way i will be getting it, but not on release day, i think i will wait for it to drop in price a little first.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Apparently it is crap. It is a complete rehash of the first game with no improvements. The review I read (ArsTechnica are pretty much always spot on with their reviews) said to play the original again.

Link - http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/07/crackdown-2-review-1.ars


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just read a review myself that said it was great if you loved the first because: it uses the same maps and the bad guys are in the same places albeit slightly different. Good one MGS


----------

